# Throwdown Fatties Can't Get Here Soon Enough!!!



## princess (Oct 14, 2010)

Man-oh-man... these phatty-phat-fatties are looking so good over here!!

I'm dying to share my latest, but it is for the throwdown... You all are going in for this October Throwdown, right? ;)  It's going to explode over here once the voting is over... I really want to see what everyone is doing!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes the fatties will be coming out of the wood works I'm sure. I'm also glad to see you so excited you must have quite the fattie. It has been along time since I made a fattie. So let's see what come out of this demented, deranged, and burned out mind I have.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL Princess! I've been playing too! I had a bit of an explosion with one, the other one looks like porn. DO OVER! It's fun experimenting. Com'on Mark, show us how it's done my friend!


----------



## mrsb (Oct 14, 2010)

Come on squirrel, no pic of the porn fattie! I'm disappointed in you.

Have a sister in town this weekend who claims every time she comes home that we just had fatties the weekend before she got here.  So she twisted my arm today over a great Italian lunch at Anthonys on Grand (if you're local and haven't been there, gotta go.  Its not Garozzos but pretty dang good) and told her I would make my two favorites this weekend for her.  Of course one will be my entry


----------



## miamirick (Oct 14, 2010)

im doing mine this weekend  have two ideas and both are never before seen by these eyes!

gonna take some extra blood pressure medicine starting friday


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2010)

You ladies are twisted!  I'll let you battle it out this month and sit back with a cold one.


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2010)

miamirick said:


> im doing mine this weekend  have two ideas and both are never before seen by these eyes!
> 
> gonna take some extra blood pressure medicine starting friday


Rick, get er done!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 14, 2010)

Doing mine this weekend. Still playing with ideas


----------



## princess (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm working on my stuff Saturday, then handing it all over to The Husband and his friends for Sunday. Oh, I'll take a bite or two... but I never seem to eat as much as I *want* to of these things!! Whooo!


----------

